# 94 not starting



## tresguey (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a 94 Altima that just died while I was driving it. No spark at all. I checked the coil and that looks good. What else can it be?


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Check the distributor! Make sure nothing is broken (rotor) and that contact points are clean, etc. 

That happened to me once and it turned out that the rotor had just sheared off and therefore wasn't giving power! Scary, but a quick fix once I figured it out.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Any luck with the dizzy? It might help to tell us about HOW the car died ie. slowly sputtered out, staggered, died instantly, etc.


----------

